# 7 Great Cars for an Uber Driver



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*7 Great Cars for an Uber Driver*

*http://www.autotrader.com/research/article/best-cars/228629/7-great-cars-for-an-uber-driver.jsp*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please comment on the article to save some gullible potential drivers from taking this advice.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Cool. I didn't realize rogue had 3 rows of seating.. Will it qualify for XL?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Problem is that they've suggested all new cars over $20,000. No way you can afford that at the new rates. I think even buying a $5,000 used car is too much at the current rates in many cities now.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Rolls Royce is the only way to go, ratings are too important.


----------



## CathR13 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Cool. I didn't realize rogue had 3 rows of seating.. Will it qualify for XL?


Only one model of the Rogue offers 3rd row seating and it almost isn't even worth it unless it's for little kids to sit back there. I just got the SL trim and took a look at the model with the 3rd row just to see the size and it's tiny.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Those car come with a complimentary ***** attached to the driver seat. each on is personally signed by travis.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Ill take my 2011 Subaru - -its all about the love- - -hahah.
Besides when I pick up my blind rider, the Shepard fits nicely in the back. -


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Problem is that they've suggested all new cars over $20,000. No way you can afford that at the new rates. I think even buying a $5,000 used car is too much at the current rates in many cities now.


The list isn't too bad, but yes one can name a number of cars better for the job that are just one step down from those listed, like the Chevy Cruze or Sonic, Ford Focus, Kia Rio, and Nissan Versa. The hybrid version of a couple of those on the list might be something to consider, the Fusion hybrid is supposed to be a really nice Prius alternative (lower MPGs, but nice normal sedany/non-prius exterior). The Prius and Rogue are the only two on the list that I see as optimum choices. The Prius for it's outstandingly low fuel/maint costs and the Rogue for being the cheapest third row seating vehicle available, assuming it could qualify for XL with it's extra tiny third row seats.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Ill take my 2011 Subaru - -its all about the love- - -hahah.
> Besides when I pick up my blind rider, the Shepard fits nicely in the back. -


I used my 04 Legacy 2.0 Auto for Private Hire work part time back in 05/06.

Solid and reliable, was only the short lived sohc "economy" version with 137bhp and they only.imported them to the UK for a couple of years, the 2.0dohc had 150bhp but worse fuel economy and higher emissions.

Pity the current Legacy is such an ugly duckling.


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Im thinking of becoming a Uber driver part time. I was thinking of buying a Prius. Is this a good car for this type of job? Someone mentioned being a Uber Plus driver. Does anyone know what that means? Do I need a specific vehicle to be an Uber Plus driver? Thx


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Katie said:


> Im thinking of becoming a Uber driver part time. I was thinking of buying a Prius. Is this a good car for this type of job? Someone mentioned being a Uber Plus driver. Does anyone know what that means? Do I need a specific vehicle to be an Uber Plus driver? Thx


The Prius is very popular for Uberx. Uber Plus is nicer car with leather seat and a higher price for the customer. I would tell you to spend many hours on this forum this will help you out. Almost all questions you have are here. Good luck !!


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you. Would a Prius be consider a nicer car? Also whats the Uber Black? Thx


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Do u have to take a drug test before getting hired at Uber? Thx


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Katie said:


> Do u have to take a drug test before getting hired at Uber? Thx


Uber makes you go through an extensive background check. You must first be granted a security clearance from the United States government. They require personally identifying data, as well as information regarding citizenship, residence, education, and employment history; family and associates; and foreign connections/travel.


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Ive already passed the background check. Thx


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Katie said:


> Im thinking of becoming a Uber driver part time. I was thinking of buying a Prius. Is this a good car for this type of job? Someone mentioned being a Uber Plus driver. Does anyone know what that means? Do I need a specific vehicle to be an Uber Plus driver? Thx


Hello Katie and welcome. 
Personally, I wouldn't recommend buying a vehicle for UberX. I highly recommend NOT going through Uber to by your vehicle, either. If you visit this forum you'll read many posts from people that utilized Uber's car purchase. I've yet to read one positive from utilizing their program. 
The UberX platform pays the lowest in fares. It's simply not worth buying a vehicle you're going to depreciate faster at fares that low. If I was considering buying a vehicle for this, I'd find a vehicle that would qualify for UberPlus and UberXL. I'm not sure what the age limit on it is in your neck of the woods, but it differs from area to area. I'd still look at something used. 
However, buying a vehicle strictly for UberX is a losing proposition in my eyes, and many of the drivers that are on here.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

CathR13 said:


> Only one model of the Rogue offers 3rd row seating and it almost isn't even worth it unless it's for little kids to sit back there. I just got the SL trim and took a look at the model with the 3rd row just to see the size and it's tiny.


Is that by age or mentality?


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Hello Katie and welcome.
> Personally, I wouldn't recommend buying a vehicle for UberX. I highly recommend NOT going through Uber to by your vehicle, either. If you visit this forum you'll read many posts from people that utilized Uber's car purchase. I've yet to read one positive from utilizing their program.
> The UberX platform pays the lowest in fares. It's simply not worth buying a vehicle you're going to depreciate faster at fares that low. If I was considering buying a vehicle for this, I'd find a vehicle that would qualify for UberPlus and UberXL. I'm not sure what the age limit on it is in your neck of the woods, but it differs from area to area. I'd still look at something used.
> However, buying a vehicle strictly for UberX is a losing proposition in my eyes, and many of the drivers that are on here.


Ok ty


----------



## chedda1212 (Jul 31, 2014)

Katie said:


> Do u have to take a drug test before getting hired at Uber? Thx


You can do all the drugs you want while driving for Uber.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

chedda1212 said:


> You can do all the drugs you want while driving for Uber.


Best part of the job, sit down, drop in, and drive! LOL


----------



## the_radioactive (Feb 2, 2015)

I get the higher mileage but if I have to drive a Prius as long as rideshare driving requires you too, I'll shoot myself! If you're any sort of a motorhead you'll know where I am coming from....I'm thinking Subaru impreza or any 2014 Mazda (I have a soft spot for Mazda since I used to sell them) love their looks and driving dynamics....


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

the_radioactive said:


> I get the higher mileage but if I have to drive a Prius as long as rideshare driving requires you too, I'll shoot myself! If you're any sort of a motorhead you'll know where I am coming from....I'm thinking Subaru impreza or any 2014 Mazda (I have a soft spot for Mazda since I used to sell them) love their looks and driving dynamics....


It's all about the money, a Prius will net you a lot more money than most other cars. I drive a burner PriusC for work, by doing so I've been able to afford a nicer truck for personal use. I'd be dead broke if I tried to drive my truck for delivery/Uber.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

just drive said:


> Those car come with a complimentary ***** attached to the driver seat. each on is personally signed by travis.


Typo: "each is personally *sucked* *on* by travis".


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *7 Great Cars for an Uber Driver*
> 
> *http://www.autotrader.com/research/article/best-cars/228629/7-great-cars-for-an-uber-driver.jsp*


Anyone buying a new vehicle to rideshare in gets what they deserve. Uber has been around for a few years now, and anyone who does their research will know that if the rates in their market are decent now, they won't be in a few short months. Isn't that right, @painfreepc ?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr UP moderator,
is there a reason you are allowing RideshareGuru to make me his poster child, for his campaign against the uber/santander lease-to-own program, I have said it is not for everyone,

I am not going to post why it works for me, this site has asked me to do a blog story, I am not sharing all my personal business on the net.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

This forum is to help drivers out. Painfree has firsthand experience with buying a new vehicle Uber's way, and did not listen to the advice on here. He should have an interesting perspective to give others considering going down his path. He can also reinforce my view on the fact that Uber lowers the rates every few months as he experienced after he bought his new car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Ill take my 2011 Subaru - -its all about the love- - -hahah.
> Besides when I pick up my blind rider, the Shepard fits nicely in the back. -


Wasn't Blind Rider a TV series? 
Just askin.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Katie said:


> Do u have to take a drug test before getting hired at Uber? Thx


^^^
They ask you: "Do you have any drugs"? 
If you say no, then you're outta luck.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Cut costs and don't buy the optional Santander license plate frame.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Cut costs and don't buy the optional Santander license plate frame.


 I got a Santander License plate frame for free, i only paid for the screws..


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Katie said:


> Do u have to take a drug test before getting hired at Uber?


No- shame too - -I would've passed both the written and driving


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I got a Santander License plate frame for free, i only paid for the screws..


They screwed you well.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

MikeB said:


> They screwed you well.


Well, he volunteered for it, bent over and spread those cheeks! And he's on here still squealing from the feeling!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I got a Santander License plate frame for free, i only paid for the screws..


^^^
LOL!


----------



## Crittman (Feb 6, 2015)

@painfreepc I actually plan on using the leasing program mainly because I live in the best market for uber fares NYC @$2.50 a mile. After all expenses I'm still going to take home a profit.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Crittman said:


> @painfreepc I actually plan on using the leasing program mainly because I live in the best market for uber fares NYC @$2.50 a mile. After all expenses I'm still going to take home a profit.


A shady dealership that advertises to no credit and bad credit clientele will likely give you a better deal. At least compare options before jumping the gun. Also consider used, if your going to use it for Uber those new miles depreciation right off the bat are a quick loss. Look at long term cost of ownership of different models compared to each other, intellichoice.com is a good place to see this.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

One more thing, don't get a long term loan or undermileage lease. Driving for Uber you know you'll be running the vehicle into the ground in a couple of years, make sure your financing takes that into account. At 50k miles a year you don't want a loan longer than 2 years. Notice how fast Uber leasing makes you pay the vehicle off, this is the one thing they do correctly.


----------



## Ram Kumar (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice article you shared. I heard on this from news. Uber gets very famous in London. Congratulation


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

How About One of These ...


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Ill take my 2011 Subaru - -its all about the love- - -hahah.
> Besides when I pick up my blind rider, the Shepard fits nicely in the back. -


Had a 96 Legacy Wagon I bought used with 67K miles on it. Drove the crap out of it for another 180K more..Served me well in the mountains and winter storms in Utah.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

My Honda Accord has been serving me well so far. I bought a 2014 Accord LX last august for $18,000 (brought down to $11,000 by trading in my '05 Accord). I average around 27 mpg (granted, waiting for pings in my car drives it down), and have gotten as good as 39 mpg on the highway. My routine maintenance is covered for the first 3 yrs. Partially, this car works for me for UberX because I got a great deal on it. I had actually just taken my old car in for an inspection at the dealership, so I wasn't really thinking of buying a new car that day, and the salesman became desperate to sell me something.

Edit: also, living in an area where gas is less than $2/gal helps


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

chedda1212 said:


> You can do all the drugs you want while driving for Uber.


That's the only benefit I suppose. Oh getting stuck pinged on church street area (boys town ) soooo fab!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> My Honda Accord has been serving me well so far. I bought a 2014 Accord LX last august for $18,000 (brought down to $11,000 by trading in my '05 Accord). I average around 27 mpg (granted, waiting for pings in my car drives it down), and have gotten as good as 39 mpg on the highway. My routine maintenance is covered for the first 3 yrs. Partially, this car works for me for UberX because I got a great deal on it. I had actually just taken my old car in for an inspection at the dealership, so I wasn't really thinking of buying a new car that day, and the salesman became desperate to sell me something.
> 
> Edit: also, living in an area where gas is less than $2/gal helps


My friend drives i think an 10 or 11 Accord for Uber. Seems to work pretty well for him.


----------

